# 1930's Hawthorne



## Mtn Goat (Nov 20, 2015)

Is this bike mostly correct?  Looks like the fenders are not correct. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351583729594?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dogdart (Nov 20, 2015)

From what I can see on my phone , it looks like a Cleveland Welding built bike , and the fenders look correct , the seat does not however


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like fenders were added but may be correct. Description is not correct--this ain't no Zep! V/r Shawn


----------



## Mtn Goat (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks,  Hard to see the head badge.  What brand Cleveland Welding would you guess.  Is it 1930's?


----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2015)

Around 38 CWC built Hawthorne, or at least frame, sproket, mismatched wrong chain guard, rack, fenders, rims and who knows what else.


----------



## Mtn Goat (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the education.  Looking for a prewar bike like this for a rider.  I would prefer a little more original but like the price.


----------

